

Contributor to Forbes.com on ghostwriting for CEOs - staunch
https://medium.com/climate-confidential/content-used-to-be-king-now-its-the-joker-d40703c18c73?source=tw-2671c9e0a999-1401940705981

======
001sky
_Over the past year, I’ve contributed a half dozen more stories to Forbes.com.
Not under my own name, but as a ghost writer for a couple different CEOs. For
that work I was paid—no exaggeration— TEN times what Forbes ever paid me to
write for its site, but Forbes paid nothing for those pieces. That’s the new
media system, with “content” at its core._

Fascinating datapoint.

